# My daughter & her 4-H market Wether :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I really wanted to come and brag on my daughter  She is 15yo and has struggled with ADHD/learning disability on top of being extremely shy.
She has been showing in 4-H since 2011, first year was a trial, she struggles in showmanship the most. She's doing much better in showmanship this year 

Her wether has been showing great for her this year! I'm so proud of them! She raised the wether - his Dam is her 2yo doe that my kids bred/raised, she showed her as a kid and again last year as a yearling. She was a very consistent doe in the ring.
So it's exciting that my daughter is having fun and placing well with her baby boy!

She has shown him 9 times, a lot of the classes were large and very competitive.
She's gotten Grand Champion with him 2x, First 3x, Second 1x, Third 2x, and Fourth 3x. 
She has 1 or 2 shows left with him before going to the State Fair. This will be my kids first time going to the state fair, so we are excited as we've heard it is a lot of fun


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, your daughter is *BEAUTIFUL* -and so is her wether!

BRAG ON, HOOSIERSHADOW! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very well done your daughter is awesome! Especially like the first two pics. So sweet.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> I really wanted to come and brag on my daughter  She is 15yo and has struggled with ADHD/learning disability on top of being extremely shy.
> She has been showing in 4-H since 2011, first year was a trial, she struggles in showmanship the most. She's doing much better in showmanship this year
> 
> Her wether has been showing great for her this year! I'm so proud of them! She raised the wether - his Dam is her 2yo doe that my kids bred/raised, she showed her as a kid and again last year as a yearling. She was a very consistent doe in the ring.
> ...


That is awesome,,congrats to her and good luck at the fair..awesome pics..you should be proud!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am not seeing any of the replies? It says 5 replies. Am I the only one not seeing them? :/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder why you aren't seeing them?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure Nancy, I see them now, but didn't see them last night lol

Thanks so much everyone  She's worked really hard with her wether, and he's given her so much confidence. 

Our county youth expo show is next week, that will be the last show before the state fair show in a few weeks. This guy is just under 100lbs. He's been such an easy keeper, and he's got such a silly personality


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

You have a right to be proud. What a lovely young lady and very handsome wether too!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to gain some more muscle capacity on my 4 
1/2 month old boer weather? He isn't under weight ( he weighs 55 lbs) he jut can't seem to gain any muscle.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

He looks great! How old is he?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone 

Amandanicole - He was born January 7th, and is just under 100lbs. 
I saw your topic over in the 4-H section and commented on it about putting weight on a wether 

This wether is super easy to take care of. He gets 2-3lbs. of 16% medicated pelleted goat feed each day, he gets some hay usually in the evenings, not much, but enough to keep him happy. He has a wide belly <naturally wide/inherited from his mom>.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks! Yours looks so good, I just have no idea what to do about my little weather,we've tried just about everything!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Shes done really well with her wether an she should be very proud of herself and all mommies have to brag! I hope you guys have a good time at the state fair. As always great pictures Candice!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Marcey I appreciate it!  She's really stepped it up this year, and the hard work has really paid off. Just a little over 3 weeks before the state fair! 

Amandanicole - I appreciate it  I will post pics/talk about our other wether on your 4-H post. The 2 wethers are complete opposites.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! That is awesome!! He's gorgeous!


----------

